# NEED HELP FINDING SRIRACHA (Rooster Sauce) in Dubai 2015!



## Mnjikaning (Feb 17, 2015)

NEED HELP FINDING SRIRACHA (Rooster Sauce) in Dubai!!!!!
I have have heard rumors that Sriracha was available somewhere.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

This has been brought up before, just use the search feature >>>>>


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

There's a Chinese place in Sharjah, on the road to the see from Kuwait Hospital, go down there, first roundabout, turn left then it's the first side road on the right.

Enjoy


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I saw it in Carrefour DIP an hour ago near the health foods or Mexican foods section.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

I've seen, and purchased it at many supermarkets. Carrefour, lulu etc. Carrefour at MOE def had it, and the other place the def had it was safeer market inside safeer mall, sharjah. Ive purchased from both.


----------

